# OT - Attn: PM Moderator



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Hello,

Is Lori S. still at PL? I've tried for the past two weeks to get hold of either her or Dave Metzner and have had no luck at all. Seems that I've been able to leave a message on Dave's voice mail, but that's it.

Can you help? I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!

Fred DeRuvo
Modeler's Resource®


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Fred, word is that Lori is gone.


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Hey Dreamer,

Well, that would explain it. Any idea who took her place?

- Fred


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nobody, far as I can tell.
I'm not even sure RC2 knows there IS a PL bboard.


----------



## tim casey a third time (Sep 20, 2000)

I would imagine PL will be on autopilot until it crashes into a mountain in a remote part of Tibet.... that's usually what happens to websites after mergers.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Didn't Lori leave before everything started?


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Well, it's just pretty weird when I can't even get Dave Metzner to return a call and I've left two messages on his answering machine at work...

The other weird thing is that there is not one "live" person answering any phones there. When I called the customer service number, the recording said they were busy helping other customers and after waiting a long time, another recording simply told me that they would not be able to get to me and I should call back another time, then hung up.

I hope we're not witnessing the implosion of PL...

- Fred


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fred, last I heard, Dave doesn't work there any more either.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Lori was gone at the beginning of the takeover.

Dave, as far as I know, is only working on the Trek stuff now.
I think it is part time, maybe from home. Not sure. Just rumors.

And if you worked for RC, and were perusing this board, would 
you say "Hi" and get bombarded with questions, e-mail, complaints, 
insults, etc..., etc...? I wouldn't!

James


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

JamesDFarrow said:


> And if you worked for RC, and were perusing this board, would you say "Hi" and get bombarded with questions, e-mail, complaints, insults, etc..., etc...? I wouldn't!


No, of course not. That'd mean you were a true human being who took an interest in doing his job right and cared about what customers wanted.


----------



## higgprime (Mar 28, 2003)

Dave isn't really physically there on a regular basis anymore. He's still going to be doing work though. And yes, Lori was gone right when the merger took place. I was one of the last to be let go a couple weeks ago, so now there's just a skeleton crew for The Company Formerly Known as Playing Mantis. So far as the toll free Customer Service phone number, that's been redirected to RC2. No one is answering phones at the PM offices unless you dial their direct extension. Hope that clears some stuff up.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

The more I hear of this the more discouraged I get. RC2, they name is Predator.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

higgprime said:


> Dave isn't really physically there on a regular basis anymore. He's still going to be doing work though. And yes, Lori was gone right when the merger took place. I was one of the last to be let go a couple weeks ago, so now there's just a skeleton crew for The Company Formerly Known as Playing Mantis. So far as the toll free Customer Service phone number, that's been redirected to RC2. No one is answering phones at the PM offices unless you dial their direct extension. Hope that clears some stuff up.


What that says to me is, Be afraid....be VERY afraid. and alot of us are...


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Why do companies like RC2, and Paramount want to stop companies like Polar Lights from producing Star Trek kits and giving the public what we WANT? Do they enjoy tearing the Star Trek hobby away from us? Do they enjoy loosing sales and customers because they're destroying companies like Polar Lights??

Trent


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Captain-Raveers said:


> Why do companies like RC2, and Paramount want to stop companies like Polar Lights from producing Star Trek kits and giving the public what we WANT? Do they enjoy tearing the Star Trek hobby away from us? Do they enjoy loosing sales and customers because they're destroying companies like Polar Lights??


 Actually, if anything goes, I don't think it'll be the Trek stuff. I'm more inclined to think that the models that WILL go will be the Aurora repops and some of the other items. The Trek models will probably continue, but it's anyone's guess. That's mine. 

- Fred


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

But in what form...the PL form or the Ertl/RC2 form?

I'll give ya three guesses...the first two don't count.


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

IF RC2 had their way I'm sure they'd suspend Polar Lights from making any more Trek kits.

Trent


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

And of course, everyone was telling us NOT to talk about this because we had it all wrong about RC2. :freak: 

BS. This is just another cash sell-out to a corporate piranha eating up any competition in the market. The people telling us not to "jump to conclusions" are just protecting the last few months of their jobs. I guess I can't blame them for wanting to do that, but the lack of integrity and honesty really burns my butt.

Whomever wants to play that game can say what they want to, but so far everything we have seen and heard (that has been more than rumor) points to PL going the same route at Ertl did. Bye bye. I always trust my instincts and experience. No weak online PR will change my mind.

Well, I'm just glad I bought a case each of the TOS E and Klingon kits while they were available.

Corporate America sucks and will bring this country down.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

BatFanMan said:


> Actually, if anything goes, I don't think it'll be the Trek stuff. I'm more inclined to think that the models that WILL go will be the Aurora repops and some of the other items. The Trek models will probably continue, but it's anyone's guess. That's mine.
> 
> - Fred


Aurora repops already WENT. None last year. And MAYBE one (Cap) this year to help save face.


----------



## tim casey a third time (Sep 20, 2000)

Polar Lights was a great company. They gave me a chance to buy almost ALL the monster models from my days as a kid, in the original boxes (let's not talk about the "Bellringer"). Though I had to buy a Phantom in a cruddy monogram day-glo box (actually, I bought it before PL started doing these correctly) and I spent bigger bucks on the Jekyll/Hyde kit from Retro Resin (if I remember correctly), PL delivered big time. (The only thing that would make me happier is to have EMI/Apple release all the Beatles albums again in their mono AND stereo configurations, mastered by Steve Hoffman from the now-defunct DCC.)

Unfortunately, I forget the name of the guy who started the whole thing at PL (was the Bride the first kit?), but if he's reading this, he should know how much his efforts were appreciated by an awful lot of fans. Yeah, capitalism sucks, but get over it. That's the way of the world. At least we got the kits and PL had some fun.

(By the way, don't mourn "Star Trek". It's big, and it'll be big for another twenty years. You'll always be able to buy more Star Trek stuff than you could possibly want. It's these old black and white films that are turning into museum pieces.)


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Here we go again..... 


Larry


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey NOT to be an idiot but Do you guys think this disturbing news will mean no chance of seeing either the refit Enterprise OR the Captain America repop?

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I think that the projects currently in the works will indeed surface. As for the future who can say. I really dislike when this sort of thing happens. Empty promises are made that nothing will change and/or that service will improve and it's usually the reverse that happens.

Here in Canada Indigo Books bought out Chapters with the same promises...and now it's usually not worth going to those stores anymore. A complete waste of time. Thank god there are still a few independent book stores around and thank God for amazon.com and amazon.ca. Best Buy bought out Future Shop (where I work) in Canada about two years ago. So far things haven't been too bad, but I smell some manner of change in the wind coming down the road.

Here with PL I fear the worst.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Captain America is done. 
The biggest hold up has been a kit too big to fit the box size we'd originally planned. The box size has been fixed and the kit is ready to produce. The kit will be shipping soon. 
I expect to have final approval kits in production boxes in my hands this week.

The Big Enterprise is being tooled now. I am expecting test shots to be delivered to me in the first week or so of October. I'm sure that it will not be done for October shipment from the Orient but hope to see it in stores before the end of the year.

I also expect to have first test shots of the Star Trek Nemesis Scorpion before the end of September.

The mock-up of the first 2005 Trek kit is also due in my hands berfore the end of the month.

The 1964 GTO kit is making good progress. I expect painted samples in my hands within the next week.

I have several other car projects on my agenda as well as another Trek kit for 2005.

Dave


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Thanks Dave!

Great to hear from you. Look forward to whatever is in
the works.

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks for the reassurance. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks Dave! Glad to see you're still around.


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah thanks for the assuredness man.

Trent


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Thank You Sir, Now I guess the usual Sept. Announcements of New Products is gonna be going on? just wondering I'm glad you are Okay Dave!

JOHN/LONFAN Now I gotta go push Shopping Carts Now I'll talk to ya' at Aprox 11:30 EST lol


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> ....
> The mock-up of the first 2005 Trek kit is also due in my hands berfore the end of the month.....
> .... as well as another Trek kit for 2005.
> 
> Dave


Great to hear from you Dave. This is a warm a fuzzy.

I am looking forward to your further messages and of course anouncements!

Thanks


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, don't be a stranger, man. Help keep us in line .


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

And here's some iHobbyExpo info to chew on . . . 

http://www.ihobbyexpo.com/current_exhibitors.cfm

Note that RC2 has booth 2411 and Playing Mantis has booth 2411-A.

Does this mean that RC2 has given PM one of their tables or does it indicate that PM is a refit version of RC2? We'll have to wait until October 14 to find out.

Dave, will you have the opportunity to leak the iHobbyExpo news ahead of time like you usually do?

Thanks for staying with us and reminding us that there is still someone working at Polar Lights. 

Jim


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

My guess is the new 2005 kit will the 350th Enterprise TOS.

I don't think there will be anymore repops because the rights are harder and selection limited. It would be nice to see RC2 put up the money for Gigantic Frankenstein but from their actions I don't think that will happen.

The best news is that Dave is still involved so at least we know he will strive to maintain high quality.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I think a good idea for RC is that they be in charge of the diecast division
and put PL in charge of the models division.

James


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

How many times does Dave have to reassure us that he is still here (in whatever form)? I remember the post he made telling us all to go build a model...it wasn't all that long ago. 

2 Trek kits for next year? Cool. My guess is 1/350 TOS E and 1/1000 refit


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I guess we'll all know in a week or so.


----------



## TheYoshinator! (Apr 2, 2004)

An odd thought crossed my mind...

It sure would be funny if all of us hoping it's a 1/350th this... or a 1/1000th that... guessed wrong and it turns out to be a 1:1 Tribble for 2005.

You know... like the models you see in a doctor's office where you see through it to see all the anatomy parts...

*shivers*

:jest:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I still wonder if we're going to see a Galileo!


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

I'm guessing 1/350 K'tinga and a 1/1000 scale NX-01. Just a guess, though.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dr. Brad said:


> I still wonder if we're going to see a Galileo!


I'm not just wondering, but hoping.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

I'm hoping for a Relaint


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm just hoping. Period.


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

*Hello.*

_My guess is a 1/350th scale TOS E._

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/wizarduniverse/sep043710.html

http://westfieldcomics.com/wow/startrek.html



_I think by them saying "available again" they meant the 1/1000 scale TOS E._

_Other internet toy sites have a date of Jan, 2005 as a possible release date except for this one. It matches Dave's date of having possesion of the test kit._

_Mike_


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

At least we are getting a few more S.T. kits next year.

I was hopping for a Kazon Torpedo:freak: 

Mike


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Why were you hopping? Was there something wrong w/your leg or foot so you had to hop? Or were you playing some sort of bizarre Kazon Oogla game? I find myself *hoping* that you weren't their prisoner, at least. 

 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

HiWay Hobby still has Kazon torpedoes on the shelf. I'm sure they'd be glad to get rid of the damn things.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

1/350th scale TOS Enterprise and 1/24th scale Galileo shuttlecraft are the two I want to see. :thumbsup: 

After that, perhaps a 1/350th klingon (that ultimately turns out to be 1/317th :devil: ).


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Remember - this is still Polar Lights! A few brand new Trek figure kits as only Polar Lights can do them are what I want, thank you.

Huzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

since this has turned into a wish thread , i'd like to see some trek figure kits too . how about the Gorn ?? that'd satisfy my monster jones and be a Trek kit to boot .
hb


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's my thought...

Look at sales of the 1/1000 TOS E. Small kit, reasonably priced, and the subject is the most-recognized spaceship on the face of the earth.

My guess (hope?) would be to go the next logical step, and given the general acclaim for the NX (an interesting ship from a floundering series; not a critique, just a statement of Ratings Reality) I would anticipate a 1/350 TOS E, a big model of The Ship That Started It All, would sell very well; probably better than the NX.

And the tooling... let's see: much simpler shapes, *many* fewer "fiddly bits" than the NX, drawings already made (for the 1/1000) which could be readily scaled-up and improved upon for a larger release.

There's my vote.

And it looks like the Man already has adequate resources to pop out a TOS Galileo in very short order! 1/24 is OK, 1/32 would be better of course. There's my second vote. 

I think the general fan base, the casual buyer versus we rather intense types here , would eat them up as they are THE most recognized "good guys" vehicles from any Trek series. These are the ones that will sell.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Abso-lutely!

And in view of James Doohan's receiving his Hollywood Star a few days ago, now would be the perfect time to issue a kit of Mr. Scott in TOS attire with an Aurora style base, working the dials at the transporter control panel. Unfortunately, I think Polar Lights will miss the window of opportunity on this one. Too bad - I'm sure it would have been one of their best selling kits ever, rivalling if not surpassing the Jupiter II.

Even my gramdmother knows what I am talking about when I say "beam me up, Scotty".
Huzz


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

So if they do Mr. Scott, do you do it with or without his missing finger? Or would you have a choice between the two?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's between you and your nailclipper.


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

My apologies Griff for my mispelling. I type from my office at work and didn't have time to check my writing


----------



## CvrleII (May 28, 2004)

ssgt-cheese said:


> _My guess is a 1/350th scale TOS E._
> 
> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/wizarduniverse/sep043710.html
> 
> ...


I don't think you can rely on that. Those are comics shops, and I think Diamond made a mistake in the listing...

Cheers!
Tvrtko


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

*Who's built-up is this? It looks like one that one of the board members here may have done.*





ssgt-cheese said:


> _My guess is a 1/350th scale TOS E._
> 
> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/wizarduniverse/sep043710.html
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmyd30 (Jul 13, 2004)

how about a hint? what might the two st subjects be? promise i won't tell any one!


----------



## jimmyd30 (Jul 13, 2004)

by the way, if you guys do decide to do tos enterprise in a larger scale is there anyway to design it so i don't have to be a mechanical engineer to properly align the saucer and nacelles. if you even align one of the (preferably one of the nacelles)three i can take it from there.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ssgt-cheese said:


> _My guess is a 1/350th scale TOS E._
> 
> http://shop.store.yahoo.com/wizarduniverse/sep043710.html
> 
> ...


I think that's the Unobtanium version finally being shipped.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

jimmyd30 said:


> how about a hint? what might the two st subjects be? promise i won't tell any one!


OK, but don't tell anyone I told ya:

They will be from a version of Star Trek that is showing
somewhere around the world circa 2004. I'll even narrow 
it down a little, the show(s) originally aired within the last
40 years. 

Edge


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I think that's the Unobtanium version finally being shipped.


He, he....the description on the site states glue kit, the Unobtanium version you need nails and contact cement to put it back together. And somebody please check my spelling I don't want to hurt Griff's feelings.:freak: 

Mike


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The 1701 buildup in the comicshop pic is one of the three 18" models that Thomas did for PL booth at the 2002 RCHTA show.


----------



## jimmyd30 (Jul 13, 2004)

tanks for narrowing it down there mr edge. i know i've heard this somewhere before but i'll say it anyway.with the e-a tooled it would probably make sense to do the reliant next as half the work would be done already.but what would i know?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

ssgt-cheese said:


> My apologies Griff for my mispelling. I type from my office at work and didn't have time to check my writing


I just couldn't resist the razzing. Glad you took as the good natured variety that it was meant.  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

The comics _Previews_ catalog lists a 1/350 scale glue kit _Enterprise_ for order. It's a picture of the 1/1000 snap kit even though the description sounds much more like the 1/350 refit kit. I suspect that for some reason they simply didn't have the refit kit art at hand when the catalog went to press.


----------



## ssgt-cheese (May 31, 2000)

Warped9 said:


> The comics _Previews_ catalog lists a 1/350 scale glue kit _Enterprise_ for order. It's a picture of the 1/1000 snap kit even though the description sounds much more like the 1/350 refit kit. I suspect that for some reason they simply didn't have the refit kit art at hand when the catalog went to press.


I don't know but there's something about the title and description. "Available once again, in an all-new casting, the original version of the Starship Enterprise". Once again could have meant the 1/1000 scale snap kit.

No mention of PL name, maybe it will change to RCPL2 or something by next year.:dude:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ I don't recall the exact figure offhand, but the U.S. price quoted in _Previews_ is far too much for them to be describing the earlier 1/1000 PL _Enterprise,_ and they did say it's a glue kit. Whether it's the 1/350 refit or by some miracle a 1/350 TOS _E_ we'd win either way.

But seriously I think we'd know long before that the 1/350 TOS _E_ was in development and the likely scheduled release. And I don't think Thomas would keep something like that from us.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Oh, but what a wonderful surprise if true.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Warped9 said:


> .
> 
> But seriously I think we'd know long before that the 1/350 TOS _E_ was in development and the likely scheduled release. And I don't think Thomas would keep something like that from us.


 Who the hell are _we _compared to a signed Non Disclosure Agreement?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It's pretty obvious. Remember this is how the cat was let out of the bag last time. The TOS 1701 is on its way next year! :hat:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I would be just as happy (or even happier!!!) if this were the case. But, I don't really expect to see this one before 2006. (A little reverse psychology on myself, here!).


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> ......The mock-up of the first 2005 Trek kit is also due in my hands berfore the end of the month.
> .....Dave


Ok Dave, can we consider the fact that you may need both hands to hold it to indicate it to be either 1/25 or 1/350? Can you shuttle another clue to us? Or provide *t*he *o*riginal *s*hip concept as a clue?


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

I'm hoping it's a 1/1000 D or an E. The Reliant is about 20 years old, only Trek nuts would go for it (I've got an Ertl before you all shout!). Going for anything other than an Enterprise would be suicide as almost everyone will recognise the outlines.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Can anyone confirm that the ad in Previews is for the upcoming refit kit? I asked a comic book guy, and he says that Diamond does not even list the manufacturer, so it's really hard to work out if this is the item I want him to order.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i always wait until the product is on the shelf before i buy or order . i've never had a problem obtaining a PL product .
though i'm not really a hardware modeller , i've bought most of the ships PL has put out . if they do put out TOS Ent , i'll probably get one . 
hb


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

heiki said:


> Ok Dave, can we consider the fact that you may need both hands to hold it to indicate it to be either 1/25 or 1/350? Can you shuttle another clue to us? Or provide *t*he *o*riginal *s*hip concept as a clue?


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Dave Metzner*
_......The mock-up of the first 2005 Trek kit is also due in my hands berfore the end of the month.
.....Dave_

up up and away


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

So will the facts presented below become appearant?

*Steve CultTVman Iverson*
*ezOP
*Posts: 12
(9/10/04 11:54 am)
Reply 
ezSupporter
*Re: Poll for the next Polar Lights / RC2 Star Trek Model* Well, I tink Sasser has already told a bunch of people... 

*blackbirdcd*
*Member
*Posts: 6
(9/10/04 2:45 pm)
Reply *Next Kits* Oh yeah, he's definately been tellin'

1/1000 NX-01 (probably the one they're getting test shots on shortly)

1/350 K'tinga with parts for a Star Trek VI version.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I asked Tom yesterday - he wouldn't tell me, and he was pissed that someone said he IS telling. He's still under a non-disclosure from PL.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*What th - ?*

Gosh, I'm gone for a couple weeks getting me Mum relocated and when I come back to check the board, the bottom's falling out! (I'm not talking about yamahog, here - though that's an issue we're going to have to address sooner or later...).

I think that the simplest thing to do would be to attend LighningFest 2004 and see what's going on at PLRC2 first-hand. Emailing Dave is good, but talking to him in person is much better. Plus, you get to enjoy LightningFest 2004.

As for the 2005 Star Trek releases - who cares _what_ they are? They'll be cool and we'll still want 'em anyway, right?

Gotta run, Mom's tea is ready!


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> As for the 2005 Star Trek releases - who cares _what_ they are? They'll be cool and we'll still want 'em anyway, right?


Here, here!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Maybe.

What comes next and how good it is is now entirely the final decision of the suits at RC2, and what they think is good enough to make a few bucks. They're not Trek fans, they're not sci fans, they're die cast car guys. 

And they now own both the molds for the Ertl trek kits and the license to market them under the PL name. What's more cost-effective to a Suit - developing and creating a new model from scratch, or pumping out a run of from existing molds and pretending it's a new product?


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

There is the possiblity that the way the PL Trek License is written, that RC2 can NOT press the old Ertl kits without obtaining a NEW license. In some ways I hope that they do offer the old kits (mainly the E & C as well as the B, C & E kit) but I wouldn't put real money on it.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

No matter what happens, I just want a 1/1000 refit Enterprise someday. That a TOS shuttlecraft. Okay, and a 1/1000 D. I have a feeling that none of those will be announced this fall. Still, I'm sure I'll buy whatever they announce.

Brad.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

All this negative talk is upsetting me.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Geez!*



ChrisDoll said:


> Here, here!!!


No, Chris - the 2005 kits will be there, then. Patience, lad.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Dr. Brad said:


> No matter what happens, I just want a 1/1000 refit Enterprise someday. That a TOS shuttlecraft. Okay, and a 1/1000 D. I have a feeling that none of those will be announced this fall. Still, I'm sure I'll buy whatever they announce.
> 
> Brad.


Course those are just preferences. If a 1/350 K'tinga is in the cards, I'll be lining up to buy several (just not as many as a 1/1000 refit). An accurate TMP Klingon cruiser would be great! Bet it would sell well! Fun to talk about this even though the decisions have already been made!


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

ChrisDoll said:


> Here, here!!!


YEH! COOL! A 1/350 scale kazon torpido!!!!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Do you guys realize it has been almost 3 days since Daves written anything!


Boy, I hope he's well rested for Lighting Fest!

For those going there, check both of his hands for upcoming projects.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Mark McGovern said:


> Gosh, I'm gone for a couple weeks getting me Mum relocated and when I come back to check the board, the bottom's falling out! (I'm not talking about yamahog, here - though that's an issue we're going to have to address sooner or later...).
> 
> I think that the simplest thing to do would be to attend LighningFest 2004 and see what's going on at PLRC2 first-hand. Emailing Dave is good, but talking to him in person is much better. Plus, you get to enjoy LightningFest 2004.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure we are all on the same page this year. I may have some bad news for some of you. I have always tried to pull in the model kit side of things to include top notch dealers and vendors. Unlike the die-cast side of things, where those guys see a crack in the door and ram their way in, the model kit side of things has ALWAYS been a strugle to make a go of it. We give away free kits, have free contests, free vendor tables, awards, prizes and more. No takers! There is no, I repeat, NO model kit vendors at this years events. Twice the number of tables as last year and NO model kit takers. Dave is not scheduled to have anything to do with the events. No judging, no hand shaking.....nothing. I tried to keep the tables open as long as possible for the kit side of things but like PM figured out after the first WS, why force an issue that isn't productive? There will still be a model kit contest, prizes and such but based on Rob Mac's replies, it sure doesn't look like many are taking part in it. Rob is by the way a die-cast dealer and he had to step up because nobody else from the kit side wanted to do it. I have been to the WS set up today and they have plenty of kits for sale like always and that in itself is worth the trip in my opinion. RC2 will also be on hand to promote upcoming stuff but I'll bet dollars to donuts, it's all die-cast related.

I'm being honest because I don't want somebody making the trek under false hope. This has turned into mostly a die-cast thing because they are the ones who have walked the walk and opened the bill fold. I wish I had a different answer for you and being a long time model kit builder hurts to admit I failed with my part on the kit side of things.

Mark Hosaflook
LightningFest


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Well THAT was less than positive...

Thanks for the headsup on what's going on Mark.

Sooooooo, I take it models is more lame than die-cast...

Funny. I don't _feel_ lame... It just sounds so lame.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I see things a little differently about Lightningfest. I participated last year, worked hard to drum up support, promoted the show all year long. I managed to get a couple additional model vendors to the show. Unfortunately for the several of us model dealers that did attend, the show was a bust. 

There's some big differences between diecast collecting and model building. The guys that collect diecasts buy lots of little cars and JL produces lots of different little cars. The swap products, buy from each other and so on.

Model builders are a bit different. The guys that build models generally complete a handful of kits each year and not all of them are PL kits. PL produces a handful of kits each year and most of the guys that want them, get them. As much as Lightingfest tried to bring in the model guys, they just are not going to travel from all over the country for a show like this. 

With a few notable exceptions, model shows operate on a local level, brining in people from around the state. Lighting fest is not a local show. Its not really promoted as a local show. I think I encountered ONE local builder last year. For JL people, Lightningfest is a national show. For Polar Lights people, their national show is Wonderfest. Wonderfest is the place where Polar Lights builders get togehter with their friends, show off kits, and talk models. Its not just a Polar show. Its much bigger than that and so that is why the Polar Lights builders go to Wonderfest.

It isnt that the model dealers and builders are not willing to support Lightningfest. Its that the show just doesn't offer what model builders want. 

While I appreciate the effort Mark made to include the Polar Lights board members and kit builders, Lightningfest is primaraly a big party for the diecast guys. You can't fault the modelers. 

Steve


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

The show was a bit of a bust, but Marc and I had a blast with Steve, Anthony and Rob on Saturday night in the hotel bar. Plus, we found an olde Irish pub that had excellent fish & chips, so all was not lost.

Ross


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Sad but true*

MARKHOS,

Ditto what Steve said. Last year's show was a blast. The model contest was small, but I thought it was a good start. I passed up two IPMS contests to attend.

I was planning to do it again this year, but my finances are a little too strained to allow me to pull an overnighter right now. But for that I would surely be there. If the model contest is able to limp into 2005 I plan to attend without fail. Yeah, vendors are cool, but getting some face time with our fellower BBers and their models is cooler.

One problem that LightingFest faces is that it is competing with IPMS Region IV events in the fall. These are larger and less specialised events, hence more attractive to vendors. Perhaps some kind of model swap shop could be set up where folks could buy, sell, and trade kits. It's a suggestion, but the best idea is for BBers to COME TO THE SHOW!

Which I will next year...meantime, everybody have a great time and post some pics!


----------

